# mcculloch mac 110 chainsaw



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

im fixing it, its oold thats all i kniow, the fuel line was disintegrated, no wonder it ended up all over my shed floor, iit has spark, and compression, but the darn thing wont stat with starter fluid and the fuel line it reaaally small, i cant find any to fit it


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If it has compression and spark I would suspect an air leak somewhere. It could also be a sheared flywheel key.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

probablly the carb is not on tight or something. might be also a sheared key like hank said.


----------



## Gozarian (Jun 18, 2006)

hankster said:


> If it has compression and spark I would suspect an air leak somewhere. It could also be a sheared flywheel key.


Hey Hank,thanx fer lettin me in!Got 3 of the Mac saws myself,have a 110,30 and 35.The 110 has 130lbs of comp n the 30 has 150.both are great as far as that goes,but I have heard by a few repair shops that those specific models had alotta carb problems.Havin some probs with the 110 now,(no spark.)Gonna take the coilpack up town tomorrow n let the repair shop check it out.He doesn't charge for doing it so what the heck,might as well.Got a husky model 36 n man thats a saw that wont quit!I do alot of woods clean up so I need to have my gear in super working order.(hate ta have to tear up beaver dams tho!)


----------

